
Hong Kong Protests Scare Away 90% of Mainland China Tour Groups - baylearn
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-11/hong-kong-protests-scare-away-90-of-mainland-china-tour-groups
======
nicky19890202
The problem in Hong Kong is that only Hong Kong people unite and win the final
victory. The problem in Hong Kong has now spread to the whole world. China,
the United States and Hong Kong have become the focus of the world. In my
opinion, it is as if Dad abused his son, then the neighbors come to convince.

~~~
hoi
No, it's not the focus of the world. The US with its upcoming elections and
trade wars take up a fair bit of international news.

Brexit and the political crises in the UK is another leading contender for
front page news.

In the media I read, Hong Kong is only a small section of the front page, bit
not the dominant news item, largely because it has been going on for so long
that its beginning to have media fatigue.

